

Ask HN: Can't Find Old Post - profgubler

A few weeks ago there was a post on the homepage about companies who are making money through selling advertising space in email newsletters. I have search all over and can't find it. I was wondering if anyone else remembered this article and any other information that would help me find this article.<p>The articles angle seemed to be that how in a web 2.0 world that companies were making money the old fashioned web way. It also talked a lot about how email newsletter CPMs are much higher than banner ad CPMs<p>Thanks.
======
tokenadult
_any other information that would help me find this article_

<http://searchyc.com/>

or

[http://www.google.com/search?q=email+newsletter+site%3Anews....](http://www.google.com/search?q=email+newsletter+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

------
chanux
I Google for site:news.ycombinator.com <key_words_here> when I want to find an
old article.

------
ctingom
I don't know about the post, but Carsonified used to / still has a product
that did exactly that.

